# Need help about ATI radeon HD 5450 temperature!



## apurvgupta1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, i have the following pc specs:

Hard disk- Wd caviar 320GB
WD 1TB

CPU- Intel Core i3 2100 @ 3.10GHz

RAM- 4.00 GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz

Motherboard- Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H61M-DS2 (Socket 1155)

Monitor- Samsung S22b370 connected through HDMI port of my gfx card
Gfx card- ATI Radeon HD 5450 (XFX Pine Group)

LG DVDROM ATA


What i have noticed is that my gfx card temperature is around 70-75 degree C in normal operating conditions. Is it normal or i should worry. What should i do if this is a problem? Please help.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2012)

75 under idle is way too high. is your GPU passive cooled (lacks fan)? also check if there is any dust under the heatsink.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, i think it doesn't have fan. I will check the dust. More info about my gfx card is here- ATI Radeon


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ if after cleaning the dust temps is not lowering re-tim using some good TiM and if possible add a 80mm fan on the top of gpu heatsink.


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ if after cleaning the dust temps is not lowering re-tim using some good TiM and if possible add a 80mm fan on the top of gpu heatsink.



thats a good idea


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Sep 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ if after cleaning the dust temps is not lowering re-tim using some good TiM and if possible add a 80mm fan on the top of gpu heatsink.



Thank you for your reply, but what is TIM? i am noob at this.

Alright, cleaned off the dust, now it is around 63-64 C in idle conditions, is it fine now?


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2012)

^^ TiM - Thermal Interface Material or simply the paste that needs to be applied before installing a cpu/gpu coler - usually this comes with pre applied under the cpu/gpu heatsink ( the grayish paste which can be found under stock cpu heatsink ) - if you need to clean cpu/gpu heatsink be removing it you need to apply a fresh layer of TiM before installing the heatsink/cooler.

Why they needs to be used - well look here for a good exp. :
Thermal interface material - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway, 63-64c idle temp is still on higher side - consider re-TiMing the gfx card and install a fan if possible - a good TiM like CM Thermal Fusion will cost you ~600 bucks.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Sep 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ TiM - Thermal Interface Material or simply the paste that needs to be applied before installing a cpu/gpu coler - usually this comes with pre applied under the cpu/gpu heatsink ( the grayish paste which can be found under stock cpu heatsink ) - if you need to clean cpu/gpu heatsink be removing it you need to apply a fresh layer of TiM before installing the heatsink/cooler.
> 
> Why they needs to be used - well look here for a good exp. :
> Thermal interface material - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...




Thank you for the great info, but my gfx card is still under warranty, so should i send it for replacement? Because re-timing it will void the warranty.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

try but its Rashi. they may end up screwing your GPU instead.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 2, 2012)

Since your gpu is passively cooled I can understand the high temps but 75 deg at idle is way too high for a 5450.
Good that you cleaned the dust. try cleaning some more.

Is there proper airflow in your cabinet? You need a good roomy cabinet with airflow if you have a passively cooled gpu. 

RMA or replaccement could be a bit tricky since I read the name Rashi. 

If those do not solve the problem, try re-TIM and add an 80mm fan. it will help reduce temperatures drastically.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's my cabinet screenshot-

First of all it's the gfx card- 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/6717d1346599509-need-help-about-ati-radeon-hd-5450-temperature-2012-09-02-023.jpg


Then it's the overall cabinet-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/6718d1346599530-need-help-about-ati-radeon-hd-5450-temperature-2012-09-02-022.jpg


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/6719d1346599577-need-help-about-ati-radeon-hd-5450-temperature-2012-09-02-024.jpg




Also, i would like to mention that i have power supply of Adcom gold series model- ATX 450 W . Is it also a possible culprit in heating issue?


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ Intel cpus ( like the one you have ) have very low power requirements so even though using a god branded PSU is recommebnded the Adcom PSU is enough for your pc with a low end HTPC card like that and you better highly consider adding some fan on the cabby - install a rear exhaust and front intake fan and if your cabinet has mounting holes for side anel fans install one on the side panel ( close to gfx card ) as intake as well.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 10, 2013)

Can you suggest what mm fan should i use on the side mounting holes of my cabinet for exhaust?

The thing i found out today is that i have only 2 fans, one which comes with power supply and the other one is with CPU. Is this bad?


----------



## Chaitanya (May 10, 2013)

Measure the largest possible dia..



apurvgupta1 said:


> The thing i found out today is that i have only 2 fans, one which comes with power supply and the other one is with CPU. Is this bad?



They cant be counted as extra fans....

It's not bad/good thing as long as everything is cool ; in your case you have to ventilate the GC so buy another fan.
yu may ttry locals @ 80~100 to noctuas @ 1200


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 10, 2013)

Maximum is 80 mm i think for both back and side mounting holes of my pc's cabinet. Temperatures are becoming too much these days of my pc components- CPU- 48 C* , Motherboard- 45 C*, HDDS 44 C*, GPU when not running any game- 73-75 C* .


----------



## Chaitanya (May 10, 2013)

all temps are good xcept for gpu

so better get a 80mm fan


----------

